# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Αχρησιμοποίητη Turbo X USB κάρτα  7.1 SPDIF N-US8CH-B

## pas2007

Κάρτα ήχου εξωτερική, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί, πωλείται χωρίς συσκευασία.
Χαρακτηριστικά 

Κανάλια 7.1Πρωτόκολλο ΣύνδεσηςUSB 2.0Line In2Line out5Microphone inMicrophone inΨηφιακές είσοδοι - έξοδοι Optical inΔειγματοληψια48 KHzΛειτουργικό Σύστημα Windows 7 / Windows 8 / Windows 10/ Windows VistaΑνάλυση16-bit

Τιμή 20€


Κωδικοποίηση Ήχου Stereo

----------

